# Louisiana, WMA



## homeless (Mar 5, 2019)

Anahuac, TX “Alligator Capital of Texas” 29°50’15.01″N 94°39’17.43″W Three days free with a permit. It seems to be the only spot in the park where you can park. But the permit will allows you to camp in several other parks in the area. This spot is nice other than the Hi Way noise. Noise is so high I cant tell if my generator is running. Read More:


----------

